# Is usage-based insurance good?



## SamZorro (Nov 9, 2020)

Some friends refer me to use usage-based insurance(UBI, like Root) to save premiums, some providers requires to install a telematics device, some require to install an app. Anyone used UBI before ?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

For a rideshare driver? Especially a full time one? Almost certainly not. Figure up your average daily miles and do the calculation. You will probably find you would have to pay three times what normal insurance would be.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

SamZorro said:


> Some friends refer me to use usage-based insurance(UBI, like Root) to save premiums, some providers requires to install a telematics device, some require to install an app. Anyone used UBI before ?


Usage based is good for your personal weekend car. Unfortunately it is not available in NY. Would of been great for my wife's car.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Not for RS.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> For a rideshare driver? Especially a full time one? Almost certainly not. Figure up your average daily miles and do the calculation. You will probably find you would have to pay three times what normal insurance would be.


 Check out Allstate. I got a really great deal with rideshare insurance!!


----------



## SamZorro (Nov 9, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> Check out Allstate. I got a really great deal with rideshare insurance!!


Did you get UBI insurance from AllState? how much premium you could save each month ?



Amos69 said:


> Not for RS.


Hi Amos69, can you elaborate on why it is not good for RS drivers?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have progressive insurance, my agent suggested I use the device in my car to get a reduction in my premium based on driving habits and distance driven. I told him I was okay with my premiums as they were and did not want to rick them going up. His response was they won't go up, they can only go down. If i don't meet the requirements for a discount than I don't get the discount. I still passed on the offer. I could see them tracking me and than using it the next year to increase my rates as part of the renewal.


----------

